# Mylar into Rubbermaid Container?



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

There are so many posts on storing food, so please forgive me if this question has already been asked:

If I am packing my food in mylar with o2, can I put the bags in a rubbermaid tote with lid instead of the 5 gallon buckets? I then put bay leaves in the containers. Is this acceptable?

Do you see this as a short term solution or is long term acceptable? From what I understand and have read on here before is that as long as they are protected, they are safe in the mylar, right? I am working on a post for my blog, so if you would like to see exactly what I did, please let me know and I will get that finished. 

Thanks so much! 

Michelle


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I would think that you'd have no problem, the second barrier, in this case the Rubbermaid is to protect the bags themselves from poking or puncturing and to aid in storage (i.e. buckets stack, rubbermaids do as well).

Some people plan on the bucket if sealed properly to provide an extra barrier of air, but if properly prepared , the mylar is plenty in my opinion. How thick are we talking? 3mil, 7 mil?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

4.3 mil thick they are 5/6 gallon sized bags I am using (although I cut them smaller).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Provided you don't have a rat or squirrel problem there's nothing wrong with using Mylar inside of Rubbermaid containers. Just be careful handling them as the Mylar has poor puncture resistance.

.....Alan.


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Can a mouse get into the container? Can they chew a hole in it?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have several large rubbermaid storage containers with vacuum sealed bags (clear, not Mylar) of food inside. As long as they have a snap down lid (no holes under the handles) they should work fine. I have boxes of D-con set out around the garage, just in case we get a mouse.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I had one bad experience with rubbermaid tubs. One, and only. Insects got through the flimsy lid seal system, and easily made it through the mylar. I did have an excellent crop of mealy moths! I'd try and get free buckets anyway, than buying totes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'd sprinkle some DE (diatomacious Earth) over the mylar just in case the bugs find their way into the tote. I didn't know bugs could get into the mylar. I just learned something new. 

I have rice stored in totes with DE. It's been 2 years and no problems. 

Be sure to use food grade DE just in case you end up ingesting it. As long as it's food grade, you won't have to worry if any of it gets mixed with the food stuff.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Putting food into mylar filled with "o2" (oxygen), and sealed???? Wouldn't that make it an oxizider?? 
Or - Did you mean using an o2 absorber?? Inside the package..

I figure that filling the container with nitrogen an inert gas, or with CO2 (carbon dioxide) for preservation/ preventing oxidation..

Inside a tupperware container should work, if no rodents or other punctures to the mylar layers are prevented... I have dried milk, beans, and rice sealed inside several layers of ziploc bags and placed inside tupperware/ rubbermaid snap lid containers...

Texican - the tupperware containers were given to me, but so were many of my 5 gallon buckets.....


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I know it's a lot of extra work. But if I want to keep bugs out of my rubbermade containers I get a tube of 100% silicone caulking and put a large bead of it on the top lip of the container and let it get pretty set up before I place the lid on and smash it down good to form-fit the tub and lid together tightly. I'm with texacan, the flimsy lids just don't seal well. One tube of silicone will do about 4 tubs @ $3.00 each. That's not bad considering what you're preserving.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Another thought would be to use glass jars, which can be sealed and are totally bug proof. Store those in the rubbermaid container. Just set the container where it's going to be permanently before you load it up because it will be heavy! I have one coffin-sized rubbermaid container with wheels on one end, and it takes some work to move it around.

Francismilker, is the silicone soft enough that the seal works when you remove and replace the lid repeatedly? I'm thinking of all the buckets I have without gaskets in their lids. I can use Gamma seals when I open one to use, but I'd like to seal the regular lids better.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

If it matters to you, you shoud know that Rubbermaid has been actively and enthusiastically moving American jobs to China. Check out this link for one example:

http://madeintheusabyamericans.blogspot.com/search?q=rubbermaid

Sterlite, on the other hand, manufactures its totes in Townsend, Massachusetts. And it participates in the e-Verify program to ensure it is hiring legal workers. So those totes, which are no more expensive than Rubbermaid, are made in America by Americans.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer glass canning jars as well, vermin-proof & water-proof. Then place the jars on wire rack shelving That I have purchased for insulators several years ago.

But yes, the plastic totes will protect your mylar bags from physical damage [pokes, cuts, tears, abrasion]. I would not go out & buy them though.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Head to your local bakery/grocery store. Just this week we have gotten 25 or so 5 gallon buckets, 10 or so 3 gallon and a handful of 2 1/2 gallon, all with lids for free from our local Ingles and Kroger.

Little bit of cleaning and washing, then you are good to go....didn't cost anything but the gas to go 15 miles and some soap and water. Kids "helped" to clean and will be making the rounds again next week.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> Head to your local bakery/grocery store. Just this week we have gotten 25 or so 5 gallon buckets, 10 or so 3 gallon and a handful of 2 1/2 gallon, all with lids for free from our local Ingles and Kroger.
> 
> Little bit of cleaning and washing, then you are good to go....didn't cost anything but the gas to go 15 miles and some soap and water. Kids "helped" to clean and will be making the rounds again next week.


Same here... I get a truckload at a time. Half are cleanish, with just a little icing in them... the goats polish them off fast. The rest have used cooking oil in them... I spread it on my road... it's a great stabilizer - will turn a dirt road into an all weather road very quickly.

oh, and they're free... heavenly words to a scrounger like me!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm envious of all of you who can get bakery type buckets! I've asked at every grocery store and bakery for miles around and nobody will give or sell them to me. One Bi-Lo bakery lady said she sometimes has a bucket or two from frosting that a lady comes to pick up, but she's spoken for them already.


----------

